# North Dakota Retriever Club



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Qual. Call backs 2nd series

1,3,4,5,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26



Open

Triple w/2 retired


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Qual. Call backs to the 3rd.


2,3,4,5,6,7,8,11,12,13,14,15,19,22,23,24,25,26


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Check www.ndrc.org and on the right hand side of the page for additional callback in the Twitter feed column. 

Open is slow going, started with 31 and we're at dog 11 right now.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

30 back to the land blind in the Open. Sorry, no numbers.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

22 back to Open third series. Sorry, still no numbers.


----------



## wildwing (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

10 back for the Open water marks. No numbers, but Rorem has 6, and of course the ubiquitous and everpresent Miah is there.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

From the twitter feed that Troy posted a link to above:

Open 4th, 8, 11, 12, 31, 34 37, 40, 46, 58, 62

Am 3rd. 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 26, 27, 32, 35, 36, 41, 42, 43, 45


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open 4th is a tight quad with 2 retired...double mom and pop.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Callbacks to Amat 4th series

#2 Cooper #8 Rocket #9 Cash #19 Pete #21 Yogi #26 Duncon #27 Flyer #32 Rush #35 Jaye

#36 Abby #42 Blue #43 Jack #45 Regi 

I'd like to thank judges and NDRC workers. Very fair tests and generous callbacks. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open results:

1st Rorem/Jaye J/Bozeman
2nd Rorem/Sailor/Mackey (qualifies)
3rd Ritter/Miah
4th Rorem/Willie/Swingle
RJ Ty Rorem/Tie/Watson


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anyone know the complete derby results.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to our good friends, LindaAnn and Larry Bozeman on your Open WIN with JayeJ and Dave Rorem! All of your hard work has finally paid off. You deserve it! 

Just the beginning of great things to come!

Believe Blue!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Tom Watson said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1st Rorem/Jaye J/Bozeman
> 2nd Rorem/Sailor/Mackey (qualifies)
> ...


Yahooooo Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

1st - 27 (title) 2nd - 36, 3rd - 43, 4th - 19, RJ - 2, Jams - 21, 26, 45.

1st - 27 - Flyer - Larry Halverson - COMPLETES AFC!!! WAY TO GO!!
2nd - 36 - Abby - Kyle Krueger
3rd - 43 - Jack - Liz Jerome
4th - 19 - Pete - Bob Zylla

RJ - 2 - Cooper - Chris Brandl

Jams - 
21 - Yogi - Louie Churack
26 - Duncan - Brian Moser
45 - Regi - Bob Heise

Congrats to all!!!!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Way to go team Rorem - and to the Bozeman's - JayeJ is such a terrific dog!! Not to take anything away from the others who are pretty terrific too! Nice to see Willie playing!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1st Rorem/Jaye J/Bozeman
> 2nd Rorem/Sailor/Mackey (qualifies)
> ...


way to go to Team Rorem...now pack up the truck and DRIVE CAREFULLY to Klamath Falls , because Lanse is there waiting to do some pre National Training


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Way to go Team Rorem.

Congrats to Larry and Linda Ann


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Larry and Jane and of course Flyer!!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats team Rorem

Watched Ty run test dog on open water blind. Cool, methodical and precise, Ty's on her way.
Watch out dad!

And then there is Stephan Crown Ritter and "Miah" amazing!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 9, 2004)

I wanted to make one correction. Abby the 2nd place dog was handled by my beautiful and talented wife Megan. I am so proud of both of them!!!

Congrats to everyone!

Kyle




Jenn said:


> 1st - 27 (title) 2nd - 36, 3rd - 43, 4th - 19, RJ - 2, Jams - 21, 26, 45.
> 
> 1st - 27 - Flyer - Larry Halverson - COMPLETES AFC!!! WAY TO GO!!
> 2nd - 36 - Abby - Kyle Krueger
> ...


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Big Congrats to Steve Blythe putting Bluegoose Remington "Viper" on the derby list. 2 wins in 2 weeks. Fun way to do it.


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you Jenn and Robbie for your Congratulations on Flyer winning the Am and titling. Jenn thanks for the phone call. I also wanted to thank all the people who have emailed or called us regarding the Am win and AFC on Flyer. 

A big Thank You to the judges, Roger Weller and Norm Elder. They put out challenging marking tests and blinds. Also a Thank you, to the ND Retriever Club. They are a great group of people and we always have fun at their trials. The ND club will always be special to us, Flyer won his first Open (100 dogs) in 2004 and wins the Am and finishes his AFC at ND. 

Jayne and Larry Halvorson


----------

